# Mace Windu Vs Inuyasha and Sesshomaru



## Superrazien (Sep 28, 2011)

No mental attacks.


All are in Bloodlust

For the sake of the fight assume both Inu and Sess swords can clash with a lightstaber. 

Battle takes place on Hoth, they start 5 miles apart


*Spoiler*: __ 




VS


----------



## Ulti (Sep 28, 2011)

Fairly sure Mace Windu rapes this one even without "mental attacks".

Faster and probably stronger than the brothers. He generally impressed me more.


----------



## Weather (Sep 28, 2011)

He waves his hand and sends them flying... repeatedly.

Only to cut them in half seconds later.


----------



## Blade (Sep 28, 2011)

Inuyasha wins.


----------



## Ulti (Sep 28, 2011)

Weather said:


> He waves his hand and sends them flying... repeatedly.
> 
> Only to cut them in half seconds later.



Pretty sure telekinesis would fall under mental attacks


----------



## Omnirix (Sep 28, 2011)

Darth Vader force choked someone from the other side of a galaxy and tried to mind rape Luke who is lightyears away. Mace is on par if not superior than Vader. Mace jumped for kilometers in his solo battle against an army of droids. Windu force crushed Grievous who got armor that tanked kiloton blasts from starfighters. 5 miles isn't going to be enough to save Inu and Sessh.


----------



## Blade (Sep 28, 2011)

Windu loses.


Let's see him try to read the series. 


Sadly, this fight is too much for him.


----------



## Ulti (Sep 28, 2011)

Trying to read the series is too much for anyone.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 28, 2011)

> Darth Vader force choked someone from the other side of a galaxy and *tried to mind rape Luke who is lightyears away*



When was this?He's never done that, only thing he's ever done is try to sense Luke and accidently sensed his daughter whom he mistook for Luke leaving him confused at two Lukes in Shadow of the Empire and force choke only needs sight even if it's over a monitor hence the range,otherwise no displays of lightyear TK exist for othermoves,won't matter here. Windu curbs this and they are within his range of TK easily.


----------



## Omnirix (Sep 28, 2011)

Tranquil Fury said:


> When was this?He's never done that



It was in the "deleted scene" from ROTJ when Luke constructed his new lightsaber. Vader was in the deathstar while Luke is on Tatooine. He was trying to lure Luke to the darkside. I guess its debatable whether that is mindrape or not. Link removed


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 28, 2011)

Weather said:


> He waves his hand and sends them flying... repeatedly.
> 
> Only to cut them in half seconds later.



I loled at this

Reps+


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 28, 2011)

It's hard to say but mental powers are banned here.


----------



## Omnirix (Sep 28, 2011)

Tranquil Fury said:


> It's hard to say but mental powers are banned here.



Well I was just taking note of the range. But you pretty much shot down my claim that Windu can use his TK from that far.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 28, 2011)

He's not that far here so it does'nt matter, they are within his range here.


----------



## Bender (Sep 28, 2011)

Can Mace Windu survive a trip to hell when Inuyasha hits him with Meidou Zangetsuha?


----------



## Level7N00b (Sep 28, 2011)

Neither Inuyasha or Sesshomaru have any swordsmanship skills than are particularly impressive.


----------



## Weather (Sep 28, 2011)

Ultimecia said:


> Pretty sure telekinesis would fall under mental attacks



The he just cuts them in half


----------



## Itαchi (Sep 28, 2011)

Lol either of them should be able to easily solo mace. Sure he is strong but he is nothing against the yokai powers of this scale. What will he do against Kaze no Kizu ? I cant see him winning.


----------



## neodragzero (Sep 28, 2011)

Black Titan said:


> Can Mace Windu survive a trip to hell when Inuyasha hits him with Meidou Zangetsuha?





Itαchi said:


> Lol either of them should be able to easily solo mace. Sure he is strong but he is nothing against the yokai powers of this scale. What will he do against Kaze no Kizu ? I cant see him winning.



How exactly are they going to do any of this when Mace has superior speed and precog to make this all a non-factor?


----------



## Gomu (Sep 28, 2011)

Mace just uses the force to power himself and fuck them up. Not too hard.


----------



## Fang (Sep 28, 2011)

Mace doesn't need Force powers.

He just punches them.


----------



## Bender (Sep 28, 2011)

neodragzero said:


> How exactly are they going to do any of this when Mace has superior speed and precog to make this all a non-factor?





I'm kind of on the bend regarding Inuyasha winning this match and still think Mace might win but eh still some lingering doubt in mind. According to Rumiko Takahashi is able to leap so high that he can cover the distance of three mountains. Also in terms of speed I believe I recall Inuyasha being able to outrun modern day cars and trains.


----------



## Orochibuto (Sep 28, 2011)

Fail and very spite thread from OP.

"No mental attacks" traduction "I want Inuyasha team to win"

Why not outright ban lightsaber too and add Naraku to the team?

Under this condition mace is raped because Im pretty sure any force power will count as "mental attack" with the exception of maybe pre-cog.

However an all-out Mace could rape even if you add Naraku, he just crush the lungs like he did to Grievous.


----------



## Orochibuto (Sep 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4NS9NtNdqN4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 28, 2011)

Fang said:


> Mace doesn't need Force powers.
> 
> He just punches them.



Didn't know that Jedi's strength wasn't force enhanced.


----------



## Fang (Sep 28, 2011)

Using Telepathy/Telekinesis offesnively >=< amping one's self


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 28, 2011)

Oh.


----------



## The Ninth Warlord (Sep 28, 2011)

The dig demon brothers take this. Mace is a very skilled fighter, but he can't take these two monsters by himself


----------



## Superrazien (Sep 28, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> Fail and very spite thread from OP.
> 
> "No mental attacks" traduction "I want Inuyasha team to win"
> 
> ...



I meant mental attacks as in no mindraping.


----------



## ctype (Sep 28, 2011)

I wonder which of his powers don't fall under that mental category...

if force pull doesn't, he could end the fight with that.


----------



## Orochibuto (Sep 28, 2011)

Superrazien said:


> I meant mental attacks as in no mindraping.



Then he rapes, he has force push, can crush the demon brothers lungs like he did with Grievous, you could add Naraku and he would still win.

He has Vaapad which mean all the negativity their adversary use will be used against them, he has shatterpoints which allow him to bend the flow the Force is taking in other words can bend destiny.


----------



## neodragzero (Sep 28, 2011)

Black Titan said:


> According to Rumiko Takahashi is able to leap so high that he can cover the distance of three mountains.


...And this happened in the manga when? Oda has also made some goofy statements before but never actually does them in the narrative itself.


> Also in terms of speed I believe I recall Inuyasha being able to outrun modern day cars and trains.


While Mace Windu amps his speed and reaction timing to reaction to a flurry of supersonic+ projectiles at the very least...


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Sep 28, 2011)

Mace Windu babyshakes them


----------



## Bender (Sep 28, 2011)

neodragzero said:


> ...And this happened in the manga when? Oda has also made some goofy statements before but never actually does them in the narrative itself.



Happens when he chases after the fastest creature in the story named "Entei".  Ah shit wait, nevermind I misinterpreted that quote from Rumiko Takahashi. What she said was that he can reach the tops of clips with a single leap. If you look at scans from the manga this statement is pretty true. 





> While Mace Windu amps his speed and reaction timing to reaction to a flurry of supersonic+ projectiles at the very least...



Funnily enough his OBD profile says he has the same speed reaction. He's even noted to be as fast to appear a blur to normal eyes. He's fought Jakotsu who out reacted guns from a battalion of soldiers. 

Also you still haven't answered my question about Mace Windu being able to survive a trip to hell if Inuyasha unleashes his Meidou Zangetsuha. As for the precognitive powers Inuyasha faced Goshinki who is able to predict an opponents moves. Inuyasha was able to counter this by reverting to his demon form; which in said form he has nothing on his mind except "kill, kill, kill" similar to the primitivity of DBZ's Kid Buu.


----------



## neodragzero (Sep 28, 2011)

Black Titan said:


> Funnily enough his OBD profile says he has the same speed reaction. He's even noted to be as fast to appear a blur to normal eyes. He's fought Jakotsu who out reacted guns from a battalion of soldiers.


None of which compares to a flurry of blaster projectiles.


> Also you still haven't answered my question about Mace Windu being able to survive a trip to hell if Inuyasha unleashes his Meidou Zangetsuha. As for the precognitive powers Inuyasha faced Goshinki who is able to predict an opponents moves. Inuyasha was able to counter this by reverting to his demon form; which in said form he has nothing on his mind except "kill, kill, kill" similar to the primitivity of DBZ's Kid Buu.



Already answered. It's not an issue when you have a superior speed and precog that makes that happening in the first place unlikely. 

Mace Windu's force precog isn't simply just reading the mind but that of future events that will occur in battle. What Inuyasha thinks is utterly meaningless compared to predicting what his body will do anyway and so on.


----------



## Orochibuto (Sep 28, 2011)

Black Titan said:


> Inuyasha faced Goshinki who is able to predict an opponents moves. Inuyasha was able to counter this by reverting to his demon form; which in said form he has nothing on his mind except "kill, kill, kill" similar to the primitivity of DBZ's Kid Buu.



This is mind reading, he couldnt predict Inuyasha because he couldnt read his mind, he predicted the opponent move by reading the mind. As oppossed to Mace who has actual pre-cog you know as seeing the future. As well shatterpoints which allow him to manipulate destiny, the only reason he lose to Palpatine was because he was unable to figure out that Anakin was a shatterpoint.


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Sep 28, 2011)

Black Titan said:


> Happens when he chases after the fastest creature in the story named "Entei".  Ah shit wait, nevermind I misinterpreted that quote from Rumiko Takahashi. What she said was that he can reach the tops of clips with a single leap. If you look at scans from the manga this statement is pretty true.


 Watch the Clone Wars battle video again. Mace can jump higher than that





> Funnily enough his OBD profile says he has the same speed reaction. He's even noted to be as fast to appear a blur to normal eyes. He's fought Jakotsu who out reacted guns from a battalion of soldiers.


 Mace Windu's profile puts him at hypersonic




> Also you still haven't answered my question about Mace Windu being able to survive a trip to hell if Inuyasha unleashes his Meidou Zangetsuha.


 He'd have to be hit by it first, and that's not happening 



> As for the precognitive powers Inuyasha faced Goshinki who is able to predict an opponents moves. Inuyasha was able to counter this by reverting to his demon form; which in said form he has nothing on his mind except "kill, kill, kill" similar to the primitivity of DBZ's Kid Buu.


 That won't work on Mace. Windu's precog is based on sensing the flow of the Force and its Shatterpoints. It doesn't matter what's in the opponent's mind (or if they even have one), as the Force will tell him exactly what will happen next and the best way to counter it

Comparing Mace Windu's Shatterpoints to Goshinki's mind reading proves that you have no idea what you are talking about


----------



## Bender (Sep 28, 2011)

Kazuma the Shell Bullet said:


> Comparing Mace Windu's Shatterpoints to Goshinki's mind reading proves that you have no idea what you are talking about




 Wha-

I never compared Mace Windu's shatterpoints to Goshinki's mind powers. I compared his mind powers to Goshinki's. But I mixed up the ability terms. Mace stomps.


----------



## Fang (Sep 29, 2011)

How does aim-dodging muskets compare to bullet-timing against entire armies of superhuman wardroids?


----------



## The Potential (Sep 29, 2011)

Mace takes this one. I feel sorry for the demon brothers.


----------



## AceDick (Sep 29, 2011)

Lol at feeling sorry for Inuyasha characters 
Mace is faster and can kill them before they even comprehend what happened.


----------



## Bender (Sep 29, 2011)

^

Well duh he's hyprsonic speed


----------



## Dr Bizarro (Sep 29, 2011)

Windu beat the emperor, legit.


No.


----------



## SHM (Sep 29, 2011)

IIRC Inuyasha's Tessaiga can automatically create a barrier to protect him from _very_ powerful attacks, like the time it protected him from Mouryoumaru's Kongousouha... Or was it a stolen Kaze-no-Kizu from Kanna's mirror monster? I don't remember.


----------



## Light Bringer (Sep 29, 2011)

SHM said:


> IIRC Inuyasha's Tessaiga can automatically create a barrier to protect him from _very_ powerful attacks, like the time it protected him from Mouryoumaru's Kongousouha... Or was it a stolen Kaze-no-Kizu from Kanna's mirror monster? I don't remember.



A barrier won't stop Windu from force-crushing their skulls into a bloody pulp.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 30, 2011)

Light Bringer said:


> A barrier won't stop Windu from force-crushing their skulls into a bloody pulp.



Whether the barrier could or could not stop Force Crush is irrelvant since he can't do that here.


----------



## Han Solo (Sep 30, 2011)

Blade said:


> Windu loses.
> 
> 
> Let's see him try to read the series.
> ...



I'll have you know I achieved this feat.

Even reading Bleach isn't as bad.


----------



## The Potential (Sep 30, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Whether the barrier could or could not stop Force Crush is irrelvant since he can't do that here.


Yes he can.


Superrazien said:


> I meant mental attacks as in no mindraping.


----------



## Thor (Sep 30, 2011)

Team 2 stomp this.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 30, 2011)

lol no Thor


----------



## Thor (Sep 30, 2011)

Can't the Demon brothers mountain bust with a slash of their swords? Can't Sesshomaru rip dimensional barriers?


----------



## Blade (Sep 30, 2011)

Lol Throg.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 30, 2011)

Thor said:


> Can't the Demon brothers mountain bust with a slash of their swords? Can't Sesshomaru rip dimensional barriers?



Windu still force crushes both of them.


----------



## Thor (Sep 30, 2011)

ShikiYakumo said:


> Windu still force crushes both of them.



Of course. 

Let's ignore what Inu and Sesshy can do. Their probably going to stand still for this fight. Mace will attack first of course and one shot them before they can even think to attack him.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 30, 2011)

u mad?


----------



## Thor (Sep 30, 2011)

ShikiYakumo said:


> u mad?



I'm mad because I'm agreeing with your logic?


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 30, 2011)

> According to Rumiko Takahashi is able to leap so high that he can cover the distance of three mountains.



If she actually said that it falls into the same realm as "Haku is lightspeed inside his mirrors", "Ameterasu is as hot as the sun" and "Jiraiya's rasengan can hollow out mountains"



Thor said:


> Can't the Demon brothers mountain bust with a slash of their swords?



No they can't. This was debunked.



> Can't Sesshomaru rip dimensional barriers?



Not anymore, Inuyasha has the Meidou technique, but it's too slow to ever hit Mace with his precog.


----------



## Bender (Sep 30, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> If she actually said that it falls into the same realm as "Haku is lightspeed inside his mirrors", "Ameterasu is as hot as the sun" and "Jiraiya's rasengan can hollow out mountains"



I misinterpreted her quote. Rumiko Takahashi said that he can reach the top cliff of a mountain in a single leap.


----------



## xKyoya (Sep 30, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> "Ameterasu is as hot as the sun"


lol

Mace Windu wins despite InuYasha fanboyism.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Sep 30, 2011)

Windu doesn't even have to do anyting. He is motherf**** Samuel L. Jackson, his BAMF aura alone can kill them.


----------



## Bender (Sep 30, 2011)

^


----------



## DeathScream (Sep 30, 2011)

Mace isn't Samuel L. Motherfuckin Jackson??

(wins by Defaut)


----------



## NightmareCinema (Oct 1, 2011)

Mace's lightsaber has "Bad friend" engraved on it. Sesshomaru and Inuyasha can't match that. :ho


----------



## Thor (Oct 1, 2011)

xKyoya said:


> lol
> 
> Mace Windu wins despite InuYasha fanboyism.





Soledad Eterna said:


> Windu doesn't even have to do anyting. He is motherf**** Samuel L. Jackson, his BAMF aura alone can kill them.





NightmareCinema said:


> Mace's lightsaber has "Bad friend" engraved on it. Sesshomaru and Inuyasha can't match that. :ho



Of course these our the reasons Mace wins, no need to actually debate seriously. Mace is universally loved, Inuyashit is crap. Do the math.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Oct 1, 2011)

Do you want a serious response? Windu cuts their heads along with their swords. The end.


----------



## Thor (Oct 1, 2011)

Iniyasha character's can't attack back now? Mace has massively hypersonic movement?


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 1, 2011)

people have posted a bunch of actual reasons mace wins, plus feats from the clone wars series


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 1, 2011)

Lol at Thor being butt hurt about everything.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Oct 1, 2011)

Yes he has.


----------



## Thor (Oct 1, 2011)

All I see is people ignoring to OP. No mental powers allowed. So no Force push, precog, mind tricks ect.

Answer these questions
Can Sesshomaru regen? 
Is Mace isn't vastly faster in movement speed. If yes, proof please.
Why are you guys acting like Mace would end this without a single incoherent thought from the Inu bro's?


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Oct 1, 2011)

You haven't seen the Clone Wars, right?


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 1, 2011)

Thor said:


> All I see is people ignoring to OP. No mental powers allowed. *So no Force push, precog*, mind tricks ect.
> 
> Answer these questions
> Can Sesshomaru regen?
> ...





Superrazien said:


> I meant mental attacks as in *no mindraping*.



who's ignoring the OP?


----------



## Thor (Oct 1, 2011)

Soledad Eterna said:


> You haven't seen the Clone Wars, right?


Seen it. Crappy animation.


Lucaniel said:


> who's ignoring the OP?



That's not the opening post.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 1, 2011)

opening post or opening post*er* can both be abbreviated as OP 

but, whatever. i don't mind, save face, but accept that mace can use telekinesis, precognition and shatterpoints in this match.


----------



## Thor (Oct 1, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> opening post or opening post*er* can both be abbreviated as OP
> 
> but, whatever. i don't mind, save face, but accept that mace can use telekinesis, precognition and shatterpoints in this match.



In that case Mace wins. But loses a couple limbs in the process.


----------



## Thor (Oct 1, 2011)

Why does he win? Really son?


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 1, 2011)

he wins because he has demonstrated reactions that are far, far above hypersonic blaster bolts coming at him in hundreds from every direction, he easily outspeeds super battle droids and jumps kilometres in seconds

meaning he can blitz them and cut their heads off with supreme ease

he also has precog, meaning they will never hit him, and shatterpoints, meaning he can wreck them with a single blow


----------



## Thor (Oct 1, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> he wins because he has demonstrated reactions that are far, far above hypersonic blaster bolts coming at him in hundreds from every direction, he easily outspeeds super battle droids and jumps kilometres in seconds
> 
> meaning he can blitz them and cut their heads off with supreme ease
> 
> he also has precog, meaning they will never hit him, and shatterpoints, meaning he can wreck them with a single blow



Why couldn't you have made this your first post?

Much better than "hurr durr, Mace winz cos he's motha fucking Samuel L Jackson" 

There is absolutely nothing I can say to counter that. Mace wins


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 1, 2011)

dude, i _never_ said that


----------



## Thor (Oct 1, 2011)

I was speaking to you all in general.


----------



## hammer (Oct 1, 2011)

hurr durr I leik jello


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 1, 2011)

all of these people gave reasons



Ultimecia said:


> Fairly sure Mace Windu rapes this one even without "mental attacks".
> 
> Faster and probably stronger than the brothers. He generally impressed me more.





neodragzero said:


> How exactly are they going to do any of this when Mace has superior speed and precog to make this all a non-factor?





Orochibuto said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4NS9NtNdqN4[/YOUTUBE]





Orochibuto said:


> Then he rapes, he has force push, can crush the demon brothers lungs like he did with Grievous, you could add Naraku and he would still win.
> 
> He has Vaapad which mean all the negativity their adversary use will be used against them, he has shatterpoints which allow him to bend the flow the Force is taking in other words can bend destiny.





neodragzero said:


> None of which compares to a flurry of blaster projectiles.
> 
> 
> Already answered. It's not an issue when you have a superior speed and precog that makes that happening in the first place unlikely.
> ...


----------



## Thor (Oct 1, 2011)

@hammer Your idiocy is acknowledged.

@Lucy-poo: You see how all their 1st 2 posts you quoted aren't reasons. They need to be backed up. The other's were valid, but I didn't read them. I was blinded with rage from the 1st page of incompetance.


----------



## hammer (Oct 1, 2011)

im not the one who goes full rage and ignore 5 pages of debate because of my hate of a novel/movie


----------



## Thor (Oct 1, 2011)

hammer said:


> im not the one who goes full rage and ignore 5 pages of debate because of my hate of a novel/movie



When was this? What novel do I hate?


----------



## hammer (Oct 1, 2011)

I will give you a hint the story takes place in a galaxy far far away

your like a wanker but reverse


----------



## Thor (Oct 1, 2011)

hammer said:


> I will give you a hint the story takes place in a galaxy far far away
> 
> your like a wanker but reverse



I hate a Star Wars Novel? Probably. Never read one but I'm assuming its badly written tripe. A lot like the the 3 prequel movies and Jar Jar Binks.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 1, 2011)

Thor, your knowledge with SW is far too limited to debate.


----------



## Thor (Oct 1, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Thor, your knowledge with SW is far too limited to debate.



Your wank of SW is far too gone to be taken seriously.


----------



## Fang (Oct 1, 2011)

the only thing funnier then hearing Thor trying to bash New York times bestsellers from authors like Zahn, Stover, and Luceno who are internationally recognized as staple names in the fantasy and sci-fi genres is the fact that his ability to contradict himself is even funnier 

"Demon Brothers take this"

Yeah, two slow-ass semi-furries who can have their speed comprehended by normal humans like Kagome for the most part are going to take a guy who blatantly bullet-times against entire armies casually, move faster then hypersonic blasers, leaps dozen or more kilometers in a few seconds, and has said feat referenced in Labyrinth of Evil and the RoTS novelization

Keep making me laugh

>Thor
>calling anything "badly written tripe"

laughinguva.gif


----------



## hammer (Oct 1, 2011)

he thinks some shit called ft I think it was good I never heard of it so it must be tripe


----------



## Thor (Oct 1, 2011)

Fang said:


> the only thing funnier then hearing Thor trying to bash New York times bestsellers from authors like Zahn, Stover, and Luceno who are internationally recognized as staple names in the fantasy and sci-fi genres is the fact that his ability to contradict himself is even funnier
> 
> "Demon Brothers take this"
> 
> ...



So according to you the Left behind series is a master piece. NY times best seller and all.

The prequel trilogy is shit. Deal with it.


----------



## Fang (Oct 1, 2011)

No, according to me your reading comprehension is awful; the fact you compared Zahn, Stover, and Luceno to god's know what the fuck that is probably more evident you are just a troll. Which you proved again. Now keep making nonsensical posts as if it means anything in your attempt to seem so COOL AND TOUGH over the internet. 

"hurr durr I hate SW"

You know its funny how SW saved Marvel's ass from financial bankruptcy in the 70's and 80's. Keep plying it though, it's never gonna get old.


----------



## Thor (Oct 1, 2011)

Fang said:


> No, according to me your reading comprehension is awful; the fact you compared Zahn, Stover, and Luceno to god's know what the fuck that is probably more evident you are just a troll. Which you proved again. Now keep making nonsensical posts as if it means anything in your attempt to seem so COOL AND TOUGH over the internet.
> 
> "hurr durr I hate SW"
> 
> *You know its funny how SW saved Marvel's ass from financial bankruptcy in the 70's and 80's.* Keep plying it though, it's never gonna get old.



Are you infuriated brother?

Wolverine>The entire SW franchise.


----------



## Fang (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm not sure how I'm supposed to be infuriated by that

Thor ladies and gentlemen


----------



## hammer (Oct 1, 2011)

reading comprehension


----------



## Thor (Oct 1, 2011)

I like how you pointed something from 30 years ago as an attempt at a low-blow. 

Spiderman> Entire SW Franchise.


----------



## hammer (Oct 1, 2011)

inb4 ft>sw franchise


----------



## Thor (Oct 1, 2011)

hammer said:


> inb4 ft>sw franchise



More like FT = The SW Prequel Trilogy.

Both are utter shit.


----------



## Fang (Oct 1, 2011)

Thor's bitching about Star Wars is fun to watch

as well as his streaks of incomprehensible flaming and trolling


----------



## neodragzero (Oct 1, 2011)

Thor said:


> Are you infuriated brother?
> 
> Wolverine>The entire SW franchise.





Thor said:


> I like how you pointed something from 30 years ago as an attempt at a low-blow.
> 
> Spiderman> Entire SW Franchise.



So, you're trolling again still? I didn't know that comics and just a few movies beat out numerous films with bigger box office sales put together, novels, more animated series, comics, novels, merchandise, and a bigger cult following by far. Poor Lucas Arts going into the financial red during the 90s... Oh wait, that was Marvel.


----------



## Fang (Oct 1, 2011)

Thor said:


> I like how you pointed something from 30 years ago as an attempt at a low-blow.
> 
> Spiderman> Entire SW Franchise.



Its funny how I can point out that Marvel is owned by Disney while SW's franchise is worth more then 6 billion dollars and still making more money

Yeah Spider-Man > SW my ass

Its also funny how the main honcho at Marvel said SW was a godsend to the entire comic industry, so yeah its hilarious seeing your inability to refute that and nonsensical evasion at every turn

Never gonna escape it.


----------



## Light (Oct 1, 2011)

Star Wars EU is awesome


----------



## Thor (Oct 1, 2011)

neodragzero said:


> So, you're trolling again still? I didn't know that comics and just a few movies beat out numerous films with bigger box office sales put together, novels, more animated series, comics, novels, merchandise, and a bigger cult following by far. Poor Lucas Arts going into the financial red during the 90s... Oh wait, that was Marvel.



Because Marvel has ZERO novels, ZERO merchandise. SW has a bigger "cult" following? Spiderman on his own is more popular and recognizable than all SW characters combined time 100.

Nothing wrong with being owned by Disney who bought Marvel for around $4-6 Billion. They have no creative say what so ever.

Ironman is more recognizable than any SW character.

P.S Disney>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Lucas Arts times 1000

Disney's operating income is more than Lucas Films total assets.


----------



## Fang (Oct 1, 2011)

once again, lol


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 1, 2011)

Watching Thor throw the tantrum of a 5 year old is fun. On topic, Windu wins. He's sent entire armies of droids flying casually with TK even pushed AT-TE of a cliff very casually, shatterpoints, precog and blitzed a strong force user Kar Vastor 6 times before he could even think. Heck the Clone Wars video posted here shows all that's needed.


----------



## Thor (Oct 1, 2011)

I like how you act like Lucas Arts has never had financial trouble.

It was so bad they had to drop more than just KOTOR3 and BattleFront 3.



2 video games.


----------



## Thor (Oct 1, 2011)

Fang said:


> once again, lol



I see you trying to save face . I didn't know the *prequel* trilogy was made in the 70's

*Prequel* trilogy is shit. Deal with it.

Spiderman and Wolverine> Entire Star War's Franchise.

SW popularity is so dependent on Darth Vader and Lightsaber merchandise it's not even funny.

Oh yeah btw Marvel Entertainment is worth more than Lucas Films. Not bad for being owned by Disney.


----------



## Fang (Oct 1, 2011)

Thor said:


> I like how you act like Lucas Arts has never had financial trouble.



lol.



> It was so bad they had to drop more than just KOTOR3 and BattleFront 3.



You have no idea what your talking about. KoTOR 3 was dropped because of Bioware's own IP with the Mass Effect series and Battlefront 3 was a constantly behind schedule and being pushed back and costing money and the development studio got shut down.



> 2 video games.



>has no idea what he's talking about



Thor said:


> I see you trying to save face . I didn't know the *prequel* trilogy was made in the 70's



I still don't understand why you keep making goofy red herrings since that was never the subject at all.



> *Prequel* trilogy is shit. Deal with it.
> 
> Spiderman and Wolverine> Entire Star War's Franchise.



Lol kay. 



> SW popularity is so dependent on Darth Vader and Lightsaber merchandise it's not even funny.



Wrong. And ironically hilarious coming from a member of a fandom of comic books whose entire popularity is about guys in spandex shooting in LSD colors at one and another for 70-80 years.



> Oh yeah btw Marvel Entertainment is worth more than Lucas Films. Not bad for being owned by Disney.



Wrong.



Marvel = 4 billion.
George Lucas = 4 billion.
Lucas Arts = 25-30 billion.


----------



## neodragzero (Oct 1, 2011)

Thor said:


> Because Marvel has ZERO novels, ZERO merchandise.


I'm sorry, I didn't know that Marvel was simply Spiderman and Wolverine.


> SW has a bigger "cult" following? Spiderman on his own is more popular and recognizable than all SW characters combined time 100.


I'm afraid that box office sales and such would beg to differ. It's just really statistical common sense.


> Nothing wrong with being owned by Disney who bought Marvel for around $4-6 Billion. They have no creative say what so ever.


Never brought this up at all. The fact you did is just funny.


> Ironman is more recognizable than any SW character.


Nope.


> P.S Disney>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Lucas Arts times 1000
> 
> Disney's operating income is more than Lucas Films total assets.



So what? I don't really care either way on that. The fact you bring up Disney when I'm responding to you suggesting two particular Marvel characters create more revenue than a certain entire international franchise shows some serious butthurt. You're sad.



Thor said:


> and the Queens (Traquil Fury, Fang, Neodragzero),


That's so cute.


> I also see a worker (Drayden) but he's too insignificant to warrant my attention.


----------



## Thor (Oct 1, 2011)

The fact that one of my sentences requires you to write an essay shows how butthurt you are.


----------



## neodragzero (Oct 1, 2011)

The fact you don't seem to know what an essay is makes me smile.


----------



## Fang (Oct 1, 2011)

A couple lines is an essay?


----------



## Thor (Oct 1, 2011)

neodragzero said:


> The fact you don't seem to know what an essay is makes me smile.



I was put on this earth just for your amusement.


----------



## neodragzero (Oct 1, 2011)

I can tell. "It's a bear, a bear."


----------



## Thor (Oct 1, 2011)

Fang said:


> A couple lines is an essay?



9 lines is a couple lines?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 1, 2011)

Thor, if you're done crying conspiracy theories like some crazy old man could you debate or leave. You're the one whose showing butthurt over a work of fiction and have outright admitted to being emotionally immature. You're the one making assumptions that we like things which are powerful, if that were true we'd hate Edward Elric from FMA and like Sosuke Aizen from Bleach. 



> You see how all their 1st 2 posts you quoted aren't reasons. They need to be backed up. *The other's were valid, but I didn't read them. I was blinded with rage* from the 1st page of incompetance


----------



## Thor (Oct 1, 2011)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Thor, if you're done crying conspiracy theories like some crazy old man could you debate or leave. You're the one whose showing butthurt over a work of fiction and have outright admitted to being emotionally immature. You're the one making assumptions that we like things which are powerful, if that were true we'd hate Edward Elric from FMA and like Sosuke Aizen from Bleach.



Blinded with rage.....*FROM THE 1st page of incompetence*

Not Blinded with rage cos SW makes me sad.

Stop making stuff up because you're butthurt.

Never once have I said "I hate the entire SW franchise". I hate the Prequels, Jar Jar Binks and the massive wank they get. Just like you guys hate Anime wank.


----------



## Fang (Oct 1, 2011)

seems more like blinded with butt-hurt 

9 lines = an essay

I'm still reeling


----------



## Thor (Oct 1, 2011)

Fang said:


> seems more like blinded with butt-hurt
> 
> *9 lines* = an essay



So you admit you can't count?



Fang said:


> *A couple* lines is an essay?





> I'm still reeling



Better not shit your pants.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 1, 2011)

Yes I read the sentence but being blinded from rage because some posters say something won't change the fact, you have the emotional maturity of an 8 year old. Please don't misuse the word butthurt, look up the dictionary if it helps. I'm not losing my cool in this topic nor do I have any reason to be butthurt, I've made like 2-3 posts at most here excluding this


----------



## Fang (Oct 1, 2011)

I don't remember saying anything about counting my mostly one liner sentences

You seem to be inordinately more devastated about this then your usual shennigans when it comes to feeble deflections to the contrary


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 1, 2011)

> Regular Thor who kills Skyfather's and stalemates Cosmic Cube beings is enough for Juggernaut



This made me laugh.


----------



## Nevermind (Oct 1, 2011)

Lol @ Iron Man being more recognizable than any Star Wars character.

I'd take a wager and say that Darth Vader is one of the ten most recognized fictional characters in the world. The only comic characters that I can see rivaling him are Superman and Batman, who are from DC.


----------



## Thor (Oct 1, 2011)

Superman
Spiderman
Batman
Wolverine




Darth Vader
Iron Man




Lightsaber
Goku










Luke Skywalker


----------



## Es (Oct 1, 2011)

lol @ Thor thinking Luke isn't widely recognized


----------



## Ulti (Oct 1, 2011)

Wow that list is wrong on so many levels

Superman
Batman
Spiderman/Darth Vader
Wolverine
Luke Skywalker
Lightsaber
Goku
Iron Man


----------



## Thor (Oct 1, 2011)

Lol at Hivemind thinking their in the popular demographic.


----------



## Nevermind (Oct 1, 2011)

How is a Lightsaber a character?

Iron Man really doesn't belong there either. Spiderman perhaps. Goku is another perhaps though when talking about worldwide recognition I highly doubt he's in the top ten though he's easily the most recognizable manga character.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 1, 2011)

I have only watched the movies, so someone is going to have to tell me what Mace has done that stops Inuyasha and Sesshomaru from butt raping him.


----------



## Ulti (Oct 1, 2011)

Dunno, but the Lightsaber is very recongisable with the sound it makes, visual effects I hear it referenced a lot.

Spiderman is near the top and Goku is very recongized so I'm not going to count him out.


----------



## Es (Oct 1, 2011)

RumbleKing Yoshitsune said:


> I have only watched the movies, so someone is going to have to tell me what Mace has done that stops Inuyasha and Sesshomaru from butt raping him.



He's faster and has powers and abilities that can deal with them


----------



## Thor (Oct 1, 2011)

Ultimecia said:


> Wow that list is wrong on so many levels
> 
> Superman
> Batman
> ...



Spiderman is equally recognized with Dark Vader. 

Don't be silly. Also right now Ironman> Goku and Luke Skywalker in popularity and recognition.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 1, 2011)

Es said:


> He's faster and has powers and abilities that can deal with them



Is he faster? what has he done that makes him faster.

Is he fast enough to avoid the Wind Scar and Inuyuasha's other skills, not to mention Seehomaru's sword move i forgot its name but if it touches Mace a little bit its all over.


----------



## Fang (Oct 1, 2011)

Who the fuck is "Dark" Vader?

@RumbleKing, Windu has effectively lightspeed to FTL reactions thanks to his regular precognitive abilities, meaning he knows what their going to do what the Demon Breothers will do before they do. He also has a power that tells them how to counter, avoid, and disable them and their powers and has bullet-time casually against entire armies.

So he stomps this easily.


----------



## Nevermind (Oct 1, 2011)

RumbleKing Yoshitsune said:


> Is he faster? what has he done that makes him faster.
> 
> Is he fast enough to avoid the Wind Scar and Inuyuasha's other skills, not to mention Seehomaru's sword move i forgot its name but if it touches Mace a little bit its all over.



He has faster reactions and has leaped kilometers.

In pure movement speed I don't know but his reactions just give him the initiative unless these two have AOE attacks.


----------



## Bender (Oct 1, 2011)

Clone wars....has crappy animation... 

Congrats Thor you've got yourself a neg from



ShikiYakumo said:


> Lol at Thor being butt hurt about everything.



I know it's fucking hilarious


----------



## Nevermind (Oct 1, 2011)

Oh, when speaking of the most recognizable fictional characters, one shouldn't leave out James Bond.


----------



## Bender (Oct 1, 2011)

Awww fuck disabled rep


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 1, 2011)

Mace Windu has precog, this means he can see their moves, counter and attack before they even perform a move. Considering his TK feats he could snatch their weapons before they do anything. He could shatter their ribs/organs leaving them in pain long enough to finish them before any regen. Force users can use precog to react to things like blastor fire, which have shown to be able to cover miles and kilometers in quick time.

Heck Clone Wars shows how fast he moves.  He's able to match casual bullet timing speeds via precog enhanced reactions.


----------



## SpaceMook (Oct 1, 2011)

Wait, people are arguing that Mace will actually lose?


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Oct 1, 2011)

What?

Luke Skywalker is widely recognized worldwide?


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Oct 1, 2011)

He is not, but Darth Vader is. So is C3PO and R2-D2.


----------



## Fang (Oct 1, 2011)

lol

Luke is as recognizable almost as much as Vader is


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Oct 1, 2011)

If I ask anyone I know who is Luke Skywalker, more than half would look funny at me.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 1, 2011)

Luke Skywalker is the protagonist of the original Trilogy, he is in iconic scenes like "Luke I am your father" which involve Vader. Your friends can't know Vader without Luke so either you're lying or have some weird friends. Yoda, Luke, Kenobi, Han Solo,Leia and Vader are household names along with certain other Starwars characters from the original Trilogy just more popular . All those homages, music videos, games or spoofs involving them in cartoons or movies or other fiction?


----------



## Light (Oct 1, 2011)

Soledad Eterna said:


> If I ask anyone I know who is Luke Skywalker, more than half would look funny at me.



They would be like "He's Vader's son" I mean if you know Vader, you almost probably have to know Luke.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Oct 1, 2011)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Luke Skywalker is the protagonist of the original Trilogy, he is in iconic scenes like "Luke I am your father" which involve Vader. Your friends can't know Vader without Luke so either you're lying or have some weird friends. Yoda, Luke, Kenobi and Vader are household names. All those homages, music videos, games or spoofs involving them in cartoons or movies or other fiction?


Well to be fair most of my friends are oblivous to pop culture and only care about partying and going to clubs.


----------



## Ulti (Oct 1, 2011)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Luke Skywalker is the protagonist of the original Trilogy, he is in iconic scenes like "Luke I am your father" which involve Vader. Your friends can't know Vader without Luke so either you're lying or have some weird friends. Yoda, Luke, Kenobi, Han Solo,Leia and Vader are household names along with certain other Starwars characters from the original Trilogy just more popular . All those homages, music videos, games or spoofs involving them in cartoons or movies or other fiction?



I wouldn't say Han Solo and Leia are household names 



Soledad Eterna said:


> Well to be fair most of my friends are oblivous to pop culture and only care about partying and going to clubs.



Me and my friends party and club and shit all the time, hell when I'm drunk I often make pop culture references and everyone gets them. Still strange if they know Vader and not Luke, they're both household names known by pretty much everybody.


----------



## Bender (Oct 1, 2011)

Soledad Eterna said:


> If I ask anyone I know who is Luke Skywalker, more than half would look funny at me.



Yeah, it's more Darth Vader who is recognized than Luke Skywalker. My friends react better to him than Luke.


----------



## hammer (Oct 1, 2011)

considering chinese people tell me they are my father I would say luke skywalker is known worldwide


----------



## The Ninth Warlord (Oct 1, 2011)

Can't Sesshomaru turn into energy or something to avoid force crush? Also, Sesh has the potential to one shot him with Meido


----------



## sole (Oct 1, 2011)

Star Wars Jedi Masters have trouble with droids and bounty hunters ...

Inuyasha and Seshomaru take out entire hordes of demons in 1 swing


----------



## sonic546 (Oct 1, 2011)

This is still being debated?


----------



## Bender (Oct 1, 2011)

Be nice to see this thread closed.


----------



## NightmareCinema (Oct 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]j1UPccudqmU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 2, 2011)

Thor said:


> Don't be silly. Also right now Ironman> Goku and Luke Skywalker in popularity and recognition.



goku, maybe, what with the two movies, but not luke


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 2, 2011)

Thor said:


> The fact that one of my sentences requires you to write an essay shows how butthurt you are.



if you think that's an essay you need to be euthanised


----------



## Gone (Oct 2, 2011)

Inu and Sesshy. Both brothers are faster and stronger than Windu, Sesshomeru by a lot, he could probably tear his head off before he even has time to drum up a force attack. His reaction time is slower than either of them as well, plus its 2v1.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 2, 2011)

> Both brothers are faster and stronger than Windu



nope



> Sesshomeru by a lot



nope



> he could probably tear his head off before he even has time to drum up a force attack



nope



> His reaction time is slower than either of them as well



HAHAHAHAHAnope


----------



## Gone (Oct 2, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> nope



yup



Lucaniel said:


> nope



yup yup





Lucaniel said:


> nope



yup yup yup

And to give an actual answer, yes Jedi, as far as I know, are not any faster or stronger than normal humans, they just have faster reaction time do to precognition, due to the force. And even with that i still think that Inu or Sessy have faster reaction time, Sessomeru moves so fast sometimes you cant even see him, Windu cant.

And if he had better reaction time maby he would have left this world with both hands 

...although sesshomaru lost an arm too so maby thats not a good example...

POINT BEING, you never really see Windu do anything all that impressive outside that BS clone wars animated series. Other than Decapitate Jango Fett, whome Im sorry to say was not on his sons level if his method of taking down a charging jedi is sit there and shoot without moving like hes playing an FPS


----------



## Ulti (Oct 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7A07WNupEXk[/YOUTUBE]

Watch this and tell me Mace Windu is not faster and stronger than a normal human


----------



## Gone (Oct 2, 2011)

Lol this episode always reminded me so much of Samurai Jack...

Anyway like I said I never really liked this series, but to be fair I guess it is canon. I think that a lot of what hes doing there is due to the force rather than him having some kind of enhanced physical strength (channeling it through his fists or something) and even then Inuyasha, and especialy Sesshomaru are capable of moving a LOT faster than that.


----------



## Ulti (Oct 2, 2011)

So we have another Thor on our hands? 

Not really, he uses the force to agument his speed, strength and blah but it's still speed and strength. I've never seen Inuyasha or Sesshomaru outran projectiles of that speed that cover kilometers within seconds IIRC. They're subsonic to supersonic+ at best.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Oct 2, 2011)

Did you just say they can move faster than him even when using the force?


----------



## Ulti (Oct 2, 2011)

I think he did


----------



## Lina Inverse (Oct 2, 2011)

I will give some friendly advice then

Stop while your ahead


----------



## Gone (Oct 2, 2011)

Well maby Im wrong, Ill freely admit Ive been out of the game as far as Star Wars and its EU gos since Legacy of the Force finished, where as I just got into Inuyasha this past year. However I have never heard of a jedi pulling the kinda shit Mace Windu did in that episode anywhere, in the movies or novels, outside that show (im not even gonna mention force unleashed). Including Mace Windu himself in the subsequent movies.

ALSO I just remembered the yuzon vong were immune to the force because they were born outside the star wars universe, so they existed outside the force. Technicly since Inuyasha and Sesshomeru are also from outside the star wars universe, shouldnt the same apply to them?

Anyway that last cheap argument aside I still think Inu and Sessh are faster than any Jedi I have seen or read about from a credible source.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 2, 2011)

> I still think Inu and Sessh are faster than any Jedi I have seen or read about.



then you're an idiot


----------



## Gone (Oct 2, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> then you're an idiot



ouch, really? Somone seems butthurt


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 2, 2011)

you've got evidence right there of windu blitzing assassin droids by the hundreds and casually reacting to blaster bolts like nothing, as well as jumping kilometres in seconds

neither of the two have remotely comparable speedfeats

yet you think that

so yes, really


----------



## Gone (Oct 2, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> you've got evidence right there of windu blitzing assassin droids by the hundreds and casually reacting to blaster bolts like nothing, as well as jumping kilometres in seconds
> 
> neither of the two have remotely comparable speedfeats
> 
> ...



Ok once again that show was bullshit, and that episode was huge bullshit (no offence to anyone who liked it, we all have different opinions)

Nowhere in any of the movies, or credible books, are jedi capable of the kinda shit Windu pulled there. They were clearly doing that episode to show how much the tits Windu is. 

I mean seriously thousands of droids marching at him pointing there weapons to surround him while none of them fire? OH or my favorite part is where the entire army stands still watching while Windu fights 3 or 4 of them then moves on. Those battle droids are either taking choreography from the guy who worked on the 1960s batman cartoon, or that episode was a poorly written pile of wookie refuse.

And when I asked "really?" it wasnt actualy a question that required an answer, it was more my suprise at your childish response


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 2, 2011)

no-one cares about your opinions on the show, it's canon, the feats are valid, so your calling me childish while being idiotic enough to dismiss valid feats on the basis that the show was 'bullshit' is laughable


----------



## Gone (Oct 2, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> no-one cares about your opinions on the show, it's canon, the feats are valid, so your calling me childish while being idiotic enough to dismiss valid feats on the basis that the show was 'bullshit' is laughable



So if thats canon what do you call the later movie where he is nowhere near that fast, a retcon?

And yea calling somone an idiot because they disagree with you is

A) Pathetic

and

B) Childish

As far as star wars I believe that the rank of whats canon gos Movies > Books > Everything els. Its such large expanded universe that sometimes things clash with each other. And nowhere in any of the movies, books, comics, or any credible source are jedi capable of that crap. Only in some of the video games, and that show.

And for the record Sesshomeru can move so fast he leaves after images, fly, turn into a ball of light and fly a lot ass faster, teleport, knock several dozen bullets out of the air at the same time, ect.

Like I said that show might be considered canon, but I take the movies first as a source and Mace Windu (or any other jedi) is not capable of moving that fast.  Shit if he could do that he would have taken the Palpatine the fuck out a lot easier. Hell if any Jedi could do that they wouldnt have been killed the way they were.

Your basing all your argument on how Windu is in that one episode, and ignoring the fact that he is never like that way in any of the other media he has appeared in. Its like if somone did a TV show where batman can fly, lift mountains over his head, and melt peoples brains with his eyes, that wouldnt be canon because thats not how batman is in the comics, movies, other animated tv shows, video games, ect...


----------



## The Ninth Warlord (Oct 2, 2011)

Windu is faster reactions than them with the force, he can react to them easily since he casually blocks hypersonic lasers. However, there is an issue with power, as both Inuyasha and Seshomaru could likely kill him in one attack


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 2, 2011)

i don't call the later movie anything because i don't care

the feats are there and they easily surpass what these two have shown. he wins. cry elsewhere


----------



## Gone (Oct 2, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> Dude Mace Windu is soooooo keeeeewl *fapfapfapfap*



Fixed that for ya


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 2, 2011)

Ryjacork said:


> Someone seems butthurt



**


----------



## Ulti (Oct 2, 2011)

Ryjacork said:


> So if thats canon what do you call the later movie where he is nowhere near that fast, a retcon?
> 
> And yea calling somone an idiot because they disagree with you is
> 
> ...



Ignoring all the blub and jelly you speak like leaving after images means a thing, Sesshomaru can fly? Oh hi there Telekinesis and being able to jump kilometers and punk him, knock several muskets out of the air? oh wow Windu bullet times blaster bolts.

Just because you don't like it doesn't mean we can't use the feats, you obviously haven't read much EU where Kenobi deflects tens of thousands blaster bolts in the ROTS novel and Luke intercepting lasers.

That Batman argument is poor, everyone know's that would be inconsistent with his power set while Jedi and Sith are consistent through games, novels and animation cartoons. They probably didn't put it in the movie due to budget or whatever.

It's canon, it can be used, get over it.


----------



## Gone (Oct 2, 2011)

Ultimecia said:


> Ignoring all the blub and jelly you speak like leaving after images means a thing, Sesshomaru can fly? Oh hi there Telekinesis and being able to jump kilometers and punk him, knock several muskets out of the air? oh wow Windu bullet times blaster bolts.
> 
> Just because you don't like it doesn't mean we can't use the feats, you obviously haven't read much EU where Kenobi deflects tens of thousands blaster bolts in the ROTS novel and Luke intercepting lasers.
> 
> ...




Yes Seshomeru can fly. Also I mentioned the thing about after images to ilustrate that he can move faster than the human eye can see, I wasnt sure if there was another phrase for that. Rather than pretending I know exactly how fast hes moving like people seem to be doing with Mace and that video.

I havnt read much of the EU materiel between ROTS and ANH, most of the stuff I read is the post ROTJ stuff. And I am aware of the power jedi are capable of. Jacen I think is the strongest person in the force thus far, surpassing Anakin acording to Luke. He could block blaster fire, look into the past and future, ect. *But he still couldnt move that fast*.

Also Flying > Jumping no matter how high you can go.

And the last movie showed epic space battles, lasers, light saber battles, ect. They didnt show it because jedi cant pull that crap, not because of budget stuff.

I will admit i wasnt really thinking when I said Windu has slower reaction time since he has precognition. But I still think Sesshomeru and inuyasha are stronger and faster.

Also idk where people are getting the idea that hes moving at light speed or some shit in that video, I mean hes moving fast but not so fast you cant see him.

TLDR: Basicly I dont consider that show canon because the movies and books over rule it. But even if it is canon I still think Sesshomeru and Inuyasha could defeat him.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 2, 2011)

> Also idk where people are getting the idea that hes moving at light speed or some shit in that video



lol strawmans


----------



## Gone (Oct 2, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> lol strawmans



I dont know what that means


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## Gone (Oct 2, 2011)

I still dont get how it applies, sorry (im not retarded just tired)


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 2, 2011)

Ryjacork said:


> I still dont get how it applies, sorry (im not retarded just tired)



Then don't debate. Also im not going to explain how it applies because even a tired person like myself can figure that out.


----------



## hammer (Oct 2, 2011)

I think its cause you most likley ate alot of jello today


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 2, 2011)

people are saying that video shows him moving faster than them

you're pretending they're saying he moves at lightspeed



> Presenting a misrepresentation of the opponent's position.



pretty bloody obvious


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 2, 2011)

also, heads up, if you're in the red, all your reps are null, but nice try


----------



## Gone (Oct 2, 2011)

I wasnt pretending that, i used lightspeed as an example of saying moving very fast. I wasnt trying to literaly say people were saying he was moving at light speed. I was just saying based on the video it dosnt seems like he was moving anywhere near as fast as you see Sesshomeru move.



Lucaniel said:


> people are saying that video shows him moving faster than them
> 
> you're pretending they're saying he moves at lightspeed
> 
> ...



K I dont get what that means either, but no need to double post, the edit but no need to double post, the edit button is your friend


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 2, 2011)

So your still using a strawman argument?


----------



## Gone (Oct 2, 2011)

No, or at least i wasnt trying to. Does it matter? Rather than picking at that one thing that I think your reading out of the context in which i meant it maby we can focus on the actual debate, or the actual points I was trying to make?


----------



## hammer (Oct 2, 2011)

your points are fallacious


----------



## Gone (Oct 2, 2011)

hammer said:


> your points are fallacious



For example?


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 2, 2011)

are you thick or something

that is a screamingly obvious straw man you're doing

stop pretending you don't understand


----------



## Gone (Oct 2, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> are you thick or something
> 
> that is a screamingly obvious straw man you're doing
> 
> stop pretending you don't understand



I think its funny your getting so upset about this and nerd raging at me every other post, calm the fuck down dude.

I swear to God Im not trying to do this "straw man" crap, in fact I just said forget about the light speed comment, and what I meant to say was "hes not moving any faster in the video than Sesshomeru can move"

Can you try and get over it please? Would it make you feel better if I just went back and removed the word light speed from my post? could you move on then?


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 2, 2011)

the reason i've have to post so much about it is because you are thick as a castle wall and do not understand the simple concept of a straw man, and asked me to explain it

but please, continue your poor attempts to make me seem mad


----------



## Gone (Oct 2, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> the reason i've have to post so much about it is because you are thick as a castle wall and do not understand the simple concept of a straw man, and asked me to explain it



Jesus christ are you really still talking about the straw man crap? get over it and turn the page

Also 



Lucaniel said:


> but please, continue your poor attempts to make me seem mad






Lucaniel said:


> then you're an idiot
> 
> no-one cares about your opinions on the show
> 
> ...



You seem mad 

But seriously you started out calling me an idiot because I *disagree with you about nerd crap on the internet*

Then you move on to trying to insult me in every other post, and then pretend that your not raging. Idk what your problem is, but that shit isnt neccisary, even if I am completley wrong in my debate (which i dont think i am).


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 2, 2011)

...and         ?

edit: wait did you quote a bunch of my posts as one post? hahaha oh man


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 2, 2011)

Ryjacork said:


> Jesus christ are you really still talking about the straw man crap? get over it and turn the page
> 
> Also
> 
> ...



do i need more reason to call someone an idiot? nope

insulting you doesn't imply i'm mad, it implies i find you worth little more than insulting


----------



## Gone (Oct 2, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> do i need more reason to call someone an idiot? nope
> 
> insulting you doesn't imply i'm mad, it implies i find you worth little more than insulting



Ok insulting somone because they disagree with you, especialy about stupid shit like this makes you either mad, or a 12 year old. Especialy something like "hurdurrr your an idiot"

Honestly though we dont have to keep fighting about this crap like this, and getting personal just makes you look like your getting upset. Not only does it not advance the debate, but it makes you look bad as well.

So whats say we just move on past all that shit of the last few pages and get on to the actual debate? Figthing with people you dont even know on the internet is stupid, so lets just burry the hatchet, hmm?


----------



## Ulti (Oct 2, 2011)

the holocron of hadomaru


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 2, 2011)

i loled.

10char


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 2, 2011)

Ryjacork said:


> Know what kid, idk what your problem is, but you need to grow up. Youve spent this whole time nerd raging at me, and then when I try and basicly say "lets not fight" you just kinda spit in my face. Not gonna waste time arguing with a butthurt 12 year old. im not gonna be responding to you anymore unless you come up with some real points about the actual debate, go rage somewhere els dude.



> WAAAAH YOU SPIT IN MY FACE
> 'butthurt 12 year old'



incidentally, your 'real points about the actual debate' bullshit is especially hilarious given that you've essentially said 'clone wars feats don't count because i hate clone wars' and brought no evidence at all to back up your claims about inuyasha

so that's a loss in wit and a loss in debate

would you like to play again? insert coin


----------



## Superrazien (Oct 2, 2011)

Ahh god I should of known this would of turned into a flame war.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 2, 2011)

Do not pass go. Do not collect $200.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 2, 2011)

by the way, i generally find an inability to grasp simple concepts like strawmans is more indicative of peoples' mental age


----------



## Gone (Oct 2, 2011)

No what I said was that clone wars feats dont count because its directly contradicted by the movies and books.

And I really dont give a shit, your the one who got all butt hurt in the first place and keeps trying to troll me now, its obvious your just trying to get a rise out of me. Dont be like that brah 



Lucaniel said:


> incidentally, i generally find an inability to grasp simple concepts like strawmans is more indicative of peoples' mental age



How about crying and nerd raging over people who disagree with your retarded argument?


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 2, 2011)

Ryjacork said:


> No what I said was that clone wars feats dont count because its directly contradicted by the movies and books.
> 
> And I really dont give a shit, your the one who got all butt hurt in the first place and keeps trying to troll me now, its obvious your just trying to get a rise out of me. Dont be like that brah



except they aren't

just because their feats in the movies aren't as good doesn't mean their better feats are contradicted

cherry-picking again?

'brah'? i feel tainted


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 2, 2011)

Ryjacork said:


> How about crying and nerd raging over people who disagree with your retarded argument?



sounds like a description of you, from the sobbing over 'you spit in my face ' to having your cherrypicking disregarded

although i'd leave out the fixation with 'nerd rage'. what is up with that, anyway? you're debating fictional battles on a forum, you're as much a nerd as anyone else


----------



## Gone (Oct 2, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> except they aren't
> 
> just because their feats in the movies aren't as good doesn't mean their better feats are contradicted
> 
> ...



Except that nowhere in the movies or books or any other canon source can mace move like that? And even if he could Sesshomeru and possibly Inuyasha is still clearly faster?

And you been nerd raging this whole time dude, dont try and pass it off on me lol


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 2, 2011)

Ryjacork said:


> Except that nowhere in the movies or books or any other canon source can mace move like that? And even if he could Sesshomeru and possibly Inuyasha is still clearly faster?



so what?

feats _not being shown_ does not equal their being _contradicted_

and provide some proof for once in this discussion


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 2, 2011)

Ryjacork said:


> And you been nerd raging this whole time dude, dont try and pass it off on me lol



i'm not entirely sure why you keep trying to portray me as 'raging', but i suspect it's because you don't have the wit to respond offensively, and thus prefer to pretend being calm or mad has any relevance

which is funny, because it hasn't stopped you whining loudly about being insulted. that strategy's working out really well


----------



## Gone (Oct 2, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> so what?
> 
> feats _not being shown_ does not equal their being _contradicted_
> 
> and provide some proof for once in this discussion



No but him being shown to have significantly less power in all other canon sources does. 

And once again the thing weve been arguing about is you kept insiting that he was faster than Sesshomeru, when even if that episode is canon, he dosnt move nearly as fast as we see Sesshy move in Inuyasha.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 2, 2011)

Ryjacork said:


> No but him being shown to have significantly less power in all other canon sources does.
> 
> And once again the thing weve been arguing about is you kept insiting that he was faster than Sesshomeru, when even if that episode is canon, he dosnt move nearly as fast as we see Sesshy move in Inuyasha.



no, it doesn't. it just means he had better feats in the clone wars. don't try and count out a canon source because it ruins your argument. there is no intrinsic logic in saying he's powerful in x than everything else, therefore x doesn't count

yeah, good job providing proof. evidence or get out


----------



## Gone (Oct 2, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> no, it doesn't. it just means he had better feats in the clone wars. don't try and count out a canon source because it ruins your argument. there is no intrinsic logic in saying he's powerful in x than everything else, therefore x doesn't count
> 
> yeah, good job providing proof. evidence or get out



So your saying that what, all this time he had all these secret powers that he just decided to never use except in that one insignificant battle?

there have been plenty of jedi more powerful than him who were not capable of those kinda of feats, and neither was he in any of the other books or movies he was in. What you think he could secretly run that fast and take on massive armys of droids by himself, and he just decides not to?

Add to that the fact that the entire army of droids decides to only fire their weapons every now and then when hes ready to block it, and they only attack him about 4-5 at a time. Its just shitty writing setting him up to be more powerful than any jedi really is.

And as Ive said several times, and which you have chosen to ignore, even if he is capable of the feats in that video, he is still not as fast as Sesshomeru.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 2, 2011)

yeah, enough of your cherrypicking actual proof and claiming things without any

proof or get out

prove that sesshomaru is faster than windu in that video

also, no, there have not been 'plenty of jedi' more powerful than windu. luke and yoda. one a grandmaster of the order and the other the most powerful jedi ever. awful lying


----------



## Gone (Oct 2, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> yeah, enough of your cherrypicking actual proof and claiming things without any
> 
> proof or get out
> 
> prove that sesshomaru is faster than windu in that video



?? Sesshomeru moves so fast that you cant see him. And he can fly, as aposed to Mace who can just jump really high.

Its different animation so obviously you cant prove one way or another who is faster, but after watching and reading Inuyasha and seeing Sesshomeru move so fast you cant see him and he leaves after images, and seeing Windu *at best* moving maby 150 or so MPH, I think Sesshy is faster.

I just rewatched it to confirm Link removed

My favorite scene is at 1:12 he is blocking a bunch of blaster fire from a few droids while *the entire rest of the army is staring at his bare back doing nothing*. face it this episode is just bad writing trying to make Mace seem like the shit. Much like your posts.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 2, 2011)

EDIT: Wrong thread god damn it!


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 2, 2011)

protip: anime is non-canon. the manga is canon

also, still no proof. your pretensions to legitimacy are hilarious given that this whole time you've posted no proof to back up your claims. proof, or get out


----------



## Gone (Oct 2, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> protip: anime is non-canon. the manga is canon



The scenes I mentioned follow the manga pretty closley, if anything hes more OP in the manga. nice attempt at deflection though.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 2, 2011)

attempt at deflection? you haven't provided any proof, nice attempt at obfuscation


----------



## Ulti (Oct 2, 2011)

Yet Mace Windu is also outrunning blaster bolts which cover kilometers within seconds. Even if shitomaru can fly Windu still TK's him out of the sky

I like how you're making claims while expecting us to take your word for it while using after images as speed markers which you can't quantify. It's a common trope in anime and manga.

Also conversion of ninjitsu


----------



## Gone (Oct 2, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> attempt at deflection? you haven't provided any proof, nice attempt at obfuscation



Proved any proof? Who are you Dr. Seus?

Hang on Ill find the episodes then and Link in a second.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 2, 2011)

> Proved any proof? Who are you Dr. Seus?





> you haven't provided any proof



aww he can't read


----------



## Ulti (Oct 2, 2011)

no jellies can

also provide manga scans, it's primary canon.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 2, 2011)

Ryjacork said:


> Proved any proof? Who are you Dr. Seus?
> 
> Hang on Ill find the episodes then and Link in a second.



Lol still doesn't count since it's anime and Inuyasha was originally a manga.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 2, 2011)

so after whining volubly about how clone wars is inconsistent (even though it's canon) you're going to back your entire argument up with a non-canon source

the irony piles up


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 2, 2011)

Guy in my avatar solos this so Mace can go fight better opponents because he can.


----------



## Ulti (Oct 2, 2011)

Mace Windu vs Naraku

Who crushes Naraku first:

Mace Windu with force crush
or Naraku's aura of fail


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 2, 2011)

> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 7 (4 members and 3 guests)
> Lucaniel, Superrazien, Drayden, *Ryjacork*



get a fucking move on with providing proof, then


----------



## Gone (Oct 2, 2011)

Link removed

3:18 he moves across the room so fast you cant see him. And is basicly standing upright when he does it, suggesting hes not using his full speed, as aposed to Mace who is leaning forward and sprinting

Ill try and find others if you want, its actualy kind of a pain to track down a few scenes with almost 200 episodes of an anime and over 500 manga chapters

And dont give me that shit about it being comon in anime. In this anime theres only about 3 people who do it, and none of the human charactures do, Id say its more just that its common to have charactures capable of greater speeds in anime as aposed to western animation.


----------



## Gone (Oct 2, 2011)

For fuck sake its been like 10 minuts are you freaking stalking this thread? anyway I linked an anime episode caus I dont feel liek digging through manga chapters, it happens the same way though. And Anime may be a secondary source of canon, but in the Star Wars that animated series is like #4-5 after the movies, books, comic books, ect.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 2, 2011)

...

that's supposed to prove something?

when windu casually deflects hundreds of hypersonic blaster bolts?


----------



## Ulti (Oct 2, 2011)

Well that was anticlimatic, Windu stomps nothing to see here

It's a trope in anime happens in pretty much every single one. There are characters in Western animation that are FTL and stuff.

Avengers: Earths mightest heroes vs Inuyasha
My Little Pony: friendship is magic vs inuyasha

how does this go?


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 2, 2011)

that was seriously the biggest letdown since ryjelly popped out of the womb


----------



## Gone (Oct 2, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> ...
> 
> that's supposed to prove something?
> 
> when windu casually deflects hundreds of hypersonic blaster bolts?



I think its funny how desperatly you seem to be trying to convince me your amused by all this when your a) nerd raging every 5 seconds and, b) stalking the thread and dropping like 3 posts in the 10 minuts it takes me to get a link

Thats the best I can do, you clearly see he moves faster than Mace does.

And mace deflecting shit has nothing to do with his speed, he does that do to precognition he has caus of the force, which any real star wars fan would know


----------



## Ulti (Oct 2, 2011)

Ryjacork said:


> I think its funny how desperatly you seem to be trying to convince me your amused by all this when your a) nerd raging every 5 seconds and, b) stalking the thread and dropping like 3 posts in the 10 minuts it takes me to get a link
> 
> Thats the best I can do, you clearly see he moves faster than Mace does.
> 
> And mace deflecting shit has nothing to do with his speed, he does that do to precognition he has caus of the force, which any real star wars fan would know



He still reacts to it you silly wankstain 

Rkelly>Rjelly

Clearly his word is gospel.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 2, 2011)

Ryjacork said:


> I think its funny how desperatly you seem to be trying to convince me your amused by all this when your a) nerd raging every 5 seconds and, b) stalking the thread and dropping like 3 posts in the 10 minuts it takes me to get a link
> 
> Thats the best I can do, you clearly see he moves faster than Mace does.
> 
> And mace deflecting shit has nothing to do with his speed, he does that do to precognition he has caus of the force, which any real star wars fan would know



why does that mean i can't be amused by all this ryjelly?

and if that's seriously the best you can do, then you lose, sorry

p.s. when multiple blaster bolts are coming at him from entirely different directions, even if he knows they're coming, he still has to turn around to deflect them, i.e. his movement has to be comparable

so that's a F for logic all around, from using strawmans and not understanding them, to ineffectually cherrypicking canon evidence. 

you are the weakest link

goodbye!


----------



## Gone (Oct 2, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> why does that mean i can't be amused by all this ryjelly?
> 
> and if that's seriously the best you can do, then you lose, sorry
> 
> ...



Lol um, yea, no not how it works. You can discredit my proof all you want, while using that one video over and over... and over. You basicly havnt offered up anything yourself either, except brining up the strawman thing over and over and claiming that my arguments dont make sence, while never actualy being specific enough to prove your point. yea no sorry. Even amongst the jedi Mace is pretty lack luster, and even one of the ones who are actualy powerful might not be a match for Inu and Sesshy


----------



## Ulti (Oct 2, 2011)

that whole post in general

hahahahahaha


----------



## Gone (Oct 2, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> hahahahaha



Um yea

Jacen > Luke > Anakin > Cade Skywalker > Palpatine > Yoda > Jaina >>>>>>> Mace

Hes the lackluster king of fail, and his only real acomplishment was being played by Samuel L Jackson


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 2, 2011)

did you just include palpatine in a list of jedi

did you

ahahahahahaha


----------



## Gone (Oct 2, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> did you just include palpatine in a list of jedi
> 
> did you
> 
> ahahahahahaha



Once again nice deflection and attempt at trolling, but for the porpose of this argument jedi and sith are more or less the same, and in teh grand scheme Mace is on the weaker end.


----------



## Ulti (Oct 2, 2011)

what does that make inuyasha and sesshomaru?

gods of fail

oh god palpatine hahahahaha


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 2, 2011)

Ryjacork said:


> Lol um, yea, no not how it works. You can discredit my proof all you want, while using that one video over and over... and over. You basicly havnt offered up anything yourself either, except brining up the strawman thing over and over and claiming that my arguments dont make sence, while never actualy being specific enough to prove your point. yea no sorry. Even amongst the jedi Mace is pretty lack luster, and even one of the ones who are actualy powerful might not be a match for Inu and Sesshy



and your using a noncanon source. So guess who is wining this debate? 


*Spoiler*: _Hint_ 



It's not you.


----------



## Xelloss (Oct 2, 2011)

This have gone long enough.


----------

